# Hello



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well here goes, just to say hi. I have never been on a forum before so I do not know if this will work. My name is Paul I am from Burnley in the North West of England. I have been breeding Fancy Mice for 20 years on and off, mainly off due to work. I currently keep PEW and Ivory Satins thanks to Mr Terry Thorne who supplied me with some excellent stock. I do attend shows so please come and say hi. Well that should do as an intro.

Regards

Paul


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Paul

Welcome to our forum!

Terry Thorne is a gem,such a lovely man 

I also attend shows but as im south i doubt we go to the shows in the same area? Maybe see you 1 day though 

Fae


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:welcome1 I love a nice PEW


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Peteyandthegang said:


> :welcome1 I love a nice PEW


Who doesn't? :lol:


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

XxFaexX said:


> Peteyandthegang said:
> 
> 
> > :welcome1 I love a nice PEW
> ...


Crazy people!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome, i had never been on a forum before, now you cant get me off it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Paul  I might have met you at a show already and just not realise it!


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Paul - welcome to the forum.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Paul, Welcome to our forum


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Paul and welcome - I'm really new to mice but am starting off with pew's which are awesome, I also have 1 ivory satin and am hoping for more in the not too distant future. I was also very fortunate with my foundation stock, look forward to meeting you and the pew's at a show soon


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello!

I do like PEW's too


----------

